# Joker69's Nissan Skyline R34 GTR Vspec-II Nür



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Hey GTROC mates!*

Finally i took the time to introduce my lovely nissan skyline r34 gtr vspec-II nür to you. I will hold this thread up to date in future to show you the tuning and maintaining history of my car.

If you like more infos about the car and to get a better overview, please visit my blog: *JDM-WAVE*

The car was fully standard when he was importet to switzerland.


*The base specification of a nissan skyline r34 gtr vspec-II nür:*

*make:* Nissan
*model:* skyline r34 gtr vspec-II nür
*code:* gf-bnr34
*color:* pearl white (qx1)
*production year:* 2002
*otc:* 20′000 km
*exterior dimensions:* 4600mm×1785mm×1360mm
*interior dimensions:* 1780mm×1400mm×1105mm
*wheel base:* 2665mm
*before / after the tread:* 1480mm / 1490mm
*road space:* 130mm
*weight:* 1560kg
*seats:* 4
*gross vehicle weight:* 1780kg
*clutch type:* hydraulic operation type diaphragm (pulling system)
*reduction gear type:* hypoid gear
*steering wheel type:* Power assist attaching rack & Pinion system (yaw late feedback electromotive SUPER HICAS attaching)
*drive system:* ATTESA E-TS PRO (control 4WD of active LSD integration)
*suspension system:* Independent suspension multi-link system/independent suspension multi-link system
*brake system:* Ventilated disk opposition 4 piston type/ventilated disk opposition 2 piston type
*hand brake:* 2 wheel breaking, mechanical cable type
*tyres:* 245 / 40ZR18
*fuel consumption:* 10.5l (normal driving)
*fuel:* roz98
*tank capacity:* 65l
*engine type:* rb26dett
*cylinder/valve:* 6 cylinder dohc 24 valve
*turbos:* twin (2x) ball bearing metal turbocharger
*bore x stroke:* 86.0 x 73.7mm
*displacement:* 2568cc
*compression ratio:* 8.5
*fuel feeder:* electronic fuel injection (nissan egi)
*power output kw(ps) /rpm:* 206 (280) / 6800
*torque output Nm (kgm) / rpm:* 392 (40.0) / 4400
*transmission:* 6speed manual from getrag (germany)
*gear ratio:* 3.827 (1), 2.360 (2), 1.686 (3), 1.312 (4), 1.000 (5), 0.793 (6)
*reverse ratio:* 3.280
*last reduction gear ratio:* 3.545

*special nür specs:*The ●N1 specification limited car private engine [the twin ball bearing metal turbocharger /N1 private strengthening cylinder block /N1 private strengthening piston (the limited car private high accuracy weight balance item) the /N1 private piston ring (it is low the friction item) the /N1 private strengthening connecting rod (the limited car private high accuracy weight balance item) the /N1 private oil pump (relief pressure modification) the /N1 private water pump (private feather form, emission quantitative rise) the /N1 private exhaust manifold (turbo side flange passage area enlargement) the /N1 private air hose (splicing yarn double structuration)/limited car private gold color (the silica breath) the head cover, the plug cover and the timing belt cover)]- Limited car private full scale 300km/h speedometer - Limited car private three-dimensional grade emblem


*The history of my car: *

*approximately 2005*
A guy bought the car from reckless (elite car trader) and brought it to switzerland. He stored the car in a garage for years.

*june, 2007*
I saw the car the firsttime and i get a lift up in the passenger seat. I knew that this is my dream car. I loved the car at first sight. It was in perfect shape. No marks or scratches on the chassis. No accident or something.



















The car had only one bad point. It was not street legal in switzerland and the owner said it's nearly impossible to make it street legal. But hey, it's my dream! 


*august, 2007*
Finally i had the money together and i signed the contract for the car. The registration process started.

*october 8th 2008*
After thirteen hard months and the nescience if the car ever will pass the swiss registration it's done! The car is street legal! What a day for me.





























*october 13th, 2008*
Ohh man... a bad day in my life. An old grandpa drove his car reverse in a mainstreet and crashed into my nür. F***** sh**. I've waited thirteen months to get the car street legal and the car get crashed after 5 days. :bawling:
The oem carbon vspec-II hood, the front bumper, intercooler, radiator, headlights, etc etc was broken. But my luck the chassis was not spoiled.











*december 2008*
The insurance of the grandpa accepted the damage and gave the case free to repair the car. The total cost would be 38'000.- Swiss Francs (£22'000).

*january 2009*
oem nissan parts and some nismo goodies ordered


... to be continued



*the tuning history of my car*

*mid 2007*
the car is fully stock

*somewhen in 2007*
ordered the following parts:
> Mine's RB26 engine covers (crackle finish)
> Mine's carbon radiator shroud
> Mine's oil pan baffle plates
> Nismo wheel nuts
> kpgc10 emblem
> HKS purple earth grounding kit

*2008*
ordered a lot more parts:
> Nismo mfd-II upgrade
> engine damper kit
> nür trunk badge
> engine gasket kit
> Nismo timing belt
> Nismo tensioner and idler pulley
> Tein hood lifts
> Nismo titanium strut bar
> Nismo gt500 led taillights
> Nismo radiator cap
> Nismo oil cap
> HKS tpye-s oil cooler kit
> Mine's vx radiator
> Nismo titanium gt500 gear shift knob
> Nismo fashion racing light
> NGK Iridium spark plugs
> Spitfire coil packs blue

*december 2008 / january 2009*
Garage Egli made a timing belt service and changed the spark plugs and coil packs on my nür. At the same time the hks tpye-s oil coller and mine's vx radiator were installed.

*january 2009*
oem nissan repair parts were ordered. All broken or saged parts get changed (not repaired).
some nismo goodies ordered:
> Nismo carbon air duct
> Nismo intercooler
> Nismo intercooler hard pipe kit
> Nismo twin turbo pipe
> Nismo air filter
> HKS EVC 5 Boostcontroller
> HKS TurboTimer Type I
> Nismo Z-Tune front bumper
> Nismo front winker set

*february third 2009*

all parts from rhdjapan received















































... to be continued


I have to thanks:

Dino Egli from Garage Egli
Alexander Wutzle from ImportRacing
Mat Brown from Newera
Miguel Varella from Newera
Rob from R.I.P.S
Nick Martin from once Kanzenperformance
Noriaki Nagahama from Mine's
RHD-JAPAN
TAKAKAIRA

thank you very much for your help and your support

and

Cem (BlowDog)
DarkChild
iceager
John Fuggles
hodgie
Dave (Bean)
Terje (RB26)
r33 v-spec

(no prior order!)

best thanks for your infos and your help!​



Please feel free to comment my project, car or ask me some questions.

Best greetings from switzerland


Andres


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice indeed..

Love the NISMO airbox thingy..


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

awesome write up mate and look forward to seeing the car progress, think of the accident as cheaper way for you to improve your already stunning car! if only it could have been done in a less painful way!


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

G40tee said:


> awesome write up mate and look forward to seeing the car progress, think of the accident as cheaper way for you to improve your already stunning car! if only it could have been done in a less painful way!


hehe yes we take the chance to chance some parts. I think when all parts are in, i have a good base to put a new upgraed engine in..

Greets


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Nice write up Andres. Will try and catch up at Geneva again if you're going.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Very nice car (and will be again, when fixed!).


----------



## HKSR33 (May 28, 2008)

wow, i feel your pain. but your car is very sexy and will only be better when this is all over.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

You`ve got some lovely new parts there, keep up the good work.:thumbsup:


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

What a very nice car.....Great write up to


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice, car... shame to have an accident so soon after a 13 month battle.. 22,000 pounds of damage! WOW!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

tomek said:


> Nice, car... shame to have an accident so soon after a 13 month battle.. 22,000 pounds of damage! WOW!


That's what I was thinking! It didn't look that bad!!
Nice car though chap.:chuckle:


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

hey guys,

best thanks for your comments. I will do the best to build a high quality car.

@ tomek, tonigmr2

yeah i know. the value of the damage is really high. But the nissan carbon hood cost 10500.- Swiss Francs = 6000 pounds. So you can imagine how expanisve other parts are too.


best thanks

andres


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Six grand for a bonnet!!!:runaway:

Glad it got sorted though.


----------



## Lctrcztune (Feb 8, 2009)

*sweet ride*

I like those night shots, so nice! Are you gonna run different wheels? Your project seems very exciting! :clap:

-Lctrcztune.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Really great choice of new parts you got there and I'm sure this Nur will come back better than ever, you have a stunning R34! :thumbsup:


----------



## YT48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Awesome V SPEC II NUR GT-R.

JONR32GTR: Would you mind PM'ing me some pictures of your wheel setup and lip. I really dig it from what i can see in your avatar.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

It's nice to see the repair is going the right way


----------



## whiteSky (May 31, 2007)

I received a Headlight today... now we need just the second Headlight and the Hood to start.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

joke69 my friend, you have very good taste in parts


----------



## racer98 (Nov 17, 2001)

wait, how did you get it legal in Switzerland ? I heard it's not legal to do so.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

racer98 said:


> wait, how did you get it legal in Switzerland ? I heard it's not legal to do so.


it's street legal in switzerland. And with a huge effort and money you can make every car street legal here in switzerland. but it's very shitty to prrof such a car.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Waiting for updated pictures...


----------



## YT48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Any car can be legal with time and money. 

Money talks, Bull**** walks.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Wonderful car and write up


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A beautiful 34
The best of luck with the uppgrade process, and i am really looking forward to see the finished result:bowdown1:


Terje.


----------



## cristidotro (Sep 9, 2008)

Lovely car. You put the headlights without any modification? I thought they must be converted for lhd. Or you don't drive at night  :blahblah:

Cheers

Cristi


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

cristidotro said:


> Lovely car. You put the headlights without any modification? I thought they must be converted for lhd. Or you don't drive at night  :blahblah:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Cristi



There was an other set of headlights installed for registration. But i like the xenon (ilegal) headlights more.... :clap:

@ all

We received all parts. The repair process starts and i cannot wait to bring the car back to the streets


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

so the car went to the body shop yesterday and i got a package from r.i.p.s...

car at the body shop...waiting for some love:










some amazing work by R.I.P.S Racing (Robbie Ward)




















Thank you very much rob!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

joker69 said:


> some amazing work by R.I.P.S Racing (Robbie Ward)


Agreed.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Poor car, looks like she has been naughty and put in a corner 

Nice shiny bits..


----------



## SonnyC (Nov 1, 2007)

Car is great looking, that was a sad sight seeing the front end smashed like that. But glad you got the money and have now started upgrades and improvements. Look forward to more pics and updates.


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

joker69 said:


> some amazing work by R.I.P.S Racing (Robbie Ward)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's this? I think i want one...even though i have no idea what it is.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Huy said:


> What's this? I think i want one...even though i have no idea what it is.



It's a fuse box cover. Or do you mean the circuit on it?

Greets Andres


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

i talked with the mechanic today. All metal works are done, the car get painted tomorrow.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

i went to the bodyshop last friday. The front bumper and the back bumper were on the paint cabin. They installed the hood to look if everything fits. But the oem paint of the hood doesn't match the rest of the car. So they have to repaint it.
All metal masks are welded in and painted.

















































cheers


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

How long until your car is back on the road?


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

hmm i hope 1 month. cause my mechanic (whitesky) have to do several things:

> catch tank
> earth ground kit
> nismo inlet pipes
> mine's cam baffles
> boost controller
> intercooler hard pipe kit


I visit cali in five weeks. So i hope the car is finished earlier....


And then i will start with the engine upgrade. But i don't know if i should buy a complete mine's engine or the tomei neo kit.

Greets


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

joker69 said:


> And then i will start with the engine upgrade. But i don't know if i should buy a complete mine's engine or the tomei neo kit.
> 
> Greets


Thats a hard choice there.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

At least you should be able to get some money back if your sell your Nur Engine,


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

i don't know if the mine's stage II engine is to hardcore for swiss streets (regulations). But i don't know any guy who has used the tomei neo kit. Do you know one?


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

What power are you hoping for ?

In a way, its a shame such a rare version is being butchered away from standard


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

joker69 said:


> i don't know if the mine's stage II engine is to hardcore for swiss streets (regulations). But i don't know any guy who has used the tomei neo kit. Do you know one?


As soon as you change the cams your emissions will probably cause you problems so i doubt it will really matter what engine you buy.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Moff said:


> What power are you hoping for ?
> 
> In a way, its a shame such a rare version is being butchered away from standard



yeah on one side it's a shame, but on the other i only use high class products and i have all original spare parts...

I don't make a ricer car...  When i change the engine it must be based on a n1 block. So the car has still his original heart in it.

@ hodie

yeah i know, but i think the cams from the neo kit are less sharp than the cams from the mine's kit.

i want ca 550 hp. But more important is how the car response and the hole performance...


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

joker69 said:


> yeah on one side it's a shame, but on the other i only use high class products and i have all original spare parts...
> 
> I don't make a ricer car...  When i change the engine it must be based on a n1 block. So the car has still his original heart in it.
> 
> ...


I would imagine that Mines will put what ever cams you need if you give your requirements.


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

you cant compare a neo kit with mines full engine. compare it with the Tomei engine ^^

but i think the neo kit is the fullpackage for stage 2 upgrade

complete motor will be stage 3 for me. But i will still choose the mines one because theres are the best thing compiled to one engine  BEST OF ALL!!


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

AlienWorkshop said:


> you cant compare a neo kit with mines full engine. compare it with the Tomei engine ^^
> 
> but i think the neo kit is the fullpackage for stage 2 upgrade
> 
> complete motor will be stage 3 for me. But i will still choose the mines one because theres are the best thing compiled to one engine  BEST OF ALL!!


yes shure i cannot compare it. but if i order the tomei neo kit i will fully rebuild the engine, porting everything and install a new crank and others parts with the neo kit


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

that the other thing ^^.

mines ist the complette fully package where nothing has to be changed anymore.. but if you choos your parts yourself you maybe can get what you want personalsized especialy for you and your needs and it would be cheaper maybe ^^


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

so the story continues....

> all metal masks are welded in
> headlights are in
> Mine's radiator installed
> nismo intercooler installed


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Looks fantastic mate  Guess you can't wait to drive it again


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Excellent.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

@ iceager
ohh yeah... i've waited sooo long for this car. 13 months for registration and eight months after crash. I'm sick of waiting. I want to drive it on swiss roads. But to be honest. When the car is repaired it is better than new ;-)

@ hodgie

thanks mate


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice car!:clap:


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Simply stunning... Apart from the Z-tune front bumper, which isn't my cup of tea at all.

If/when you've fitted a Mine's engine, I'd be happy to trade my car and my house for your car. Heck, I might even throw in my fiancée and my dog as well!


----------



## Mobilcepet (Apr 22, 2009)

LOL @ Alecci....


----------



## Mobilcepet (Apr 22, 2009)

If you are planning to change the complete engine from tomei or Mine's, why would you buy the nur...? you may as well bought a Vspec and save some of the money. 
just my .5ct..


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

Love the car, very nice , it's great to dream about owning a car and and in the end your dreams come true,I was the same ,18 months after I seeing my dream car it came back up for sale and I just had to have it ,but because I was thinking I would never have a car like that when I did get her it made it all the more exciting , I am still smiling as much as I was the day I got her lol,best of look with it and happy motoring:thumbsup:.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Looking very good, fellow white Nur owner! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Mobilcepet said:


> If you are planning to change the complete engine from tomei or Mine's, why would you buy the nur...? you may as well bought a Vspec and save some of the money.
> just my .5ct..



yes that's a ood two cents...but when i use the n1 engine as a base for the mine's stage-II...what changed? It has still his heart in it.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Mobilcepet said:


> If you are planning to change the complete engine from tomei or Mine's, why would you buy the nur...? you may as well bought a Vspec and save some of the money.
> just my .5ct..


There is another reason,registering these cars in swiss legally is nearly impossible....the Nür was registered for him and so there was no chance of getting a Vspec and save money...

@Andres: time to finish the car and have a meet...


----------



## Mobilcepet (Apr 22, 2009)

joker69 said:


> yes that's a ood two cents...but when i use the n1 engine as a base for the mine's stage-II...what changed? It has still his heart in it.


I thought you said complete engine (I assume including the nur block as well?)... no?

Anyway, I can sense a perfectly built car you got there... hehe


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Mobilcepet said:


> I thought you said complete engine (I assume including the nur block as well?)... no?
> 
> Anyway, I can sense a perfectly built car you got there... hehe


hey

yes a complete engine. but mine's offer a stage II engine with a n1 base.

thanks


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Soooo, i went to the body shop yesterday.



The rear bumper is freshly repainted, cause it had a different white. It don't matched the rest of the car. This is the down side of the white pearl. The color changes after years a little bit. But know it's all perfect.












There are parts left in the trunk for installation ;-)












How thick is a nismo intercooler? Look here:












I like clear head lights. yum yum












Nismo intercooler hardpipe kit (right and left)





















what you can see is: nismo intercooler, nismo intercooler hardpipe kit, hks tpye-s oil cooler, mine's radiator, nismo twin turbo pipe, nismo air duct





















The car get nearly finished at the body shop next week. Then it goes back to dino. He has to install a boost controller, turbo timer, catch tank, earth ground kit, and much more 



to be continued....


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks awesome..

One day I too will get all those Nismo bits lol!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

That accident was the best that could happen to you mate:chuckle:


----------



## blitzkreig (Apr 26, 2009)

joker69 said:


> Soooo, i went to the body shop yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is the nismo intercooler rated at?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Excellent.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

blitzkreig said:


> what is the nismo intercooler rated at?


i think it's rated with 600-650 hp.

Is your name from WW2? :nervous:

@ hodgie

thanks mate, i'm lucky with the results. I hope this is a good base for some egnine tuning mods.

@ evolutionVI

On one side: yes it was the best, who can happen to the car ;-)
on the other side: i had a lot of troubles with the insurance. it was a shit ;-)


----------



## blitzkreig (Apr 26, 2009)

joker69 said:


> i think it's rated with 600-650 hp.
> 
> Is your name from WW2? :nervous:
> 
> ...


nope. what is ww2?


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

joker69: can you please post more pics of how you routed the lines to your HKS oil cooler? I bought this same cooler used and it didn't come with instructions. I also found out that it will not fit with my Nismo bumper so I will have to trim some of the ducting on it, since I am not cutting the bumper.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

1990BNR32 said:


> joker69: can you please post more pics of how you routed the lines to your HKS oil cooler? I bought this same cooler used and it didn't come with instructions. I also found out that it will not fit with my Nismo bumper so I will have to trim some of the ducting on it, since I am not cutting the bumper.



Hey,

Sorry i don't have pics of the lines and the car is 2 hours away. As i know the lines hanging down at the moment. But i'm not shure. Sorry mate.
Which Nismo Bumper? R-Tune or Z-Tune? Or do you own a BNR32 like your name tell us? The z-tune works with this cooler.

Greets


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

blitzkreig said:


> nope. what is ww2?



i mean world war two. The germans called a stretegie "Blitzkrieg".


----------



## blitzkreig (Apr 26, 2009)

joker69 said:


> i mean world war two. The germans called a stretegie "Blitzkrieg".



lol. nice build. i am gonna pick up a r34 vspec 2 this week.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

blitzkreig said:


> lol. nice build. i am gonna pick up a r34 vspec 2 this week.


oh cool. i which color? and where are you located?

greets


----------



## blitzkreig (Apr 26, 2009)

joker69 said:


> oh cool. i which color? and where are you located?
> 
> greets


well picked it up yesterday. car was originally white and repainted yellow. not really my color, but not too bad. may repaint it back white. i am located in Trinidad, W.I.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

joker69 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Sorry i don't have pics of the lines and the car is 2 hours away. As i know the lines hanging down at the moment. But i'm not shure. Sorry mate.
> Which Nismo Bumper? R-Tune or Z-Tune? Or do you own a BNR32 like your name tell us? The z-tune works with this cooler.
> ...


R-tune is what i have.


----------



## sepiag (Jun 9, 2009)

Very nice skyline man looking real good


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

sepiag said:


> Very nice skyline man looking real good


thanks mate


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

one or two days left....than my love will return to me after eight months.

i'm soooo happy


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

my thumbs will be pressed as hard as possible, even if they change color


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

just watch out for old men going out of the parkingspace...


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

@ andi
thanks

@ alex
Yes i'll watch out ;-) My heart cannot handle any more accidents ;-)


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

*!!! Breaking News !!!* 

Hey mates!

After eight hard months the car is finally repaired. The results is 200% better than i expected.

Here some snapshots:





































I will make a huge photoshoot after my holidays :top: 

I have to thank:

Dino Egli (Garage Egli, Bern) 
Hess & Kunz (Painter) 
Fuzzy (germany) for some nissan partnumbers
AlienWorkshop for a lot infos


Thank you very much :clap:

Cheers Andres​


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

And the Nismo bits make it look even better than before.
1 quick question - why aren`t you out driving?

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

hodgie said:


> And the Nismo bits make it look even better than before.
> 1 quick question - why aren`t you out driving?
> 
> :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


Sorry for my late reply. I was out driving 

I'm so happy with all those nismo goods. They are in such a good quality.

Cheers mate


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

The ti Nismo brace really tops it off!

Enjoy your beauty Joker69, you deserve it! 8)


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

What a beauty:smokin:
It is so good to see that she is finally back on the road looking better than ever:thumbsup:



Terje.


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow. Looks perfect. The engine bay is so clean! 

Enjoy it. Well done.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

That looks truely amazing. Enjoy it, you've earnt it!


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Damn Andres, that really looks great, and you took the pictures the same place as your R33GTR if IRRC 

Now we just need to meet up at the next trip to the Nürbergring.  would be a good central europe spot to meet up.

Cheers
Jan


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!

Do I sense a Nismo intake plenum in the future?!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Love it..

Engine bay looks beautiful!


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats on the rebuild Joker. Love the engine bay and the GTR looks stunning in pearl white.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

hey jan,

thank you for your comment. I think we both have the same "tuning" strategie: Use only the best japanese parts! ;-)

@ Bryan

Yes when a new engine come in, then i'll change to the nismo plenum.

@ all

Thank you very much for your comments. This is the best price for eight hard months.


So i'm off for three weeks. I go to Cali! I whish you all a good time. Takte care!

Greetings from switzerland

Andres


----------



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)

God Damn!!!  You should be real proud of that car. It looks awesome. And the engine bay is so clean and nice.

//J


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

*the car is up for sale. If anyone is interested in let me please know.

greets andres*


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

WHAT?!

You barely broke her in. :runaway:

After all that hassle to get her legal in Switzerland. It's a fantastic car though, tastefully modded with top shelf stuff. Shouldn't be that hard to find a new owner.

It's just a shame to see her go.


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

maybe hes going and get a Z-tune as we talked about this in the german forum 

shame on you andres


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Great car , shame about the accident. Old drivers should be banned at a certain age  but he must have been reversing at some speed to do that ! christ!!


----------

